# looking for moody background music



## meltdown211 (Sep 27, 2006)

Try this one, its dark, errie, and might be what your looking for...

4shared, Online file sharing and storage


----------



## hedg12 (Jun 22, 2008)

Do you know the password required to download the file?


----------



## ruggerz (Nov 3, 2008)

hedg12 said:


> Do you know the password required to download the file?


Here

password: hauntforum 

ruggerz


----------



## hedg12 (Jun 22, 2008)

Thanks! I really appreciate the response.


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Jul 7, 2008)

What about the actual soundtrack from the NBC movie? I have it and there are a few tracks of just the music.
.


----------



## hedg12 (Jun 22, 2008)

Cool- don't know why I never thought of that. Thanks!


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

meltdown211 said:


> Try this one, its dark, errie, and might be what your looking for...
> 
> 4shared, Online file sharing and storage


This is meltdown211's site..... you have to forgive him,he goes on cheese wheel binges & has terrible hang overs & forgets a few things like the password.....LOL..... 
M e l t y . . . . . stay away from the cheese fondue............


----------



## meltdown211 (Sep 27, 2006)

Damnit DL..you know im partially retarted!! I count on you people to help me with this stuff! I think I over did it with the "spray cheese" this time...Thanks for the back up on this one!!

Now I need to go find som new cheese adventures....ummmmm cheeeeeese...


----------

